# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  فایل

## fatimah

سلام دوستان .
در مورد کار با فایل ها توی وی بی اگه کسی مقاله یا جند خط مطلب داره میتوه به من هم بده ؟ ممنون میشم .
موفق باشین .........

----------


## اَرژنگ

ببخشین، من یک سوال دارشتم.
چرا وی‌بی؟ چرا وی‌بی دات نت نه؟
وی‌بی خیلی داره قدیمی میشه.

----------


## subsub

آخه ما چکار به زبان برنامه نویسی داریم. مثلاً اگه این کاربر تو فنی حرفه ای درس بخونند، مجبورند با VB کار کنند. چون VB قدیمی شده پس نباید به اون توجه کرد. اگه شما به دنبال VB.net هستید پس در انجمن مربوط به VB چه کار می کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
fatimah اگه می گفتید با فایها می خواهید چه کار بکنید بهتره. چون برای هر کاری چاره ای وجود داره.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

اینهم یه PDF در مورد فایلها .

----------


## VB.NET 2010

> ببخشین، من یک سوال دارشتم.
> چرا وی‌بی؟ چرا وی‌بی دات نت نه؟
> وی‌بی خیلی داره قدیمی میشه.


به این 
Imports Microsoft.VisualBasic
در vb.net توجه کن و دیگه چیزی نگو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

